# Advice on taking dogs to Thailand



## edwardfarrell (May 1, 2015)

Hi All,

My Wife and I are planning the move to Changmai in under a month! We are taking our 2 dogs with us, we are looking to stay for at least 3 years, I have a few questions that i cant find too much research abut.
One of my dogs looks like it may have Amstaff/pitbull in her and as they are banned i am trying to take the best way around it, i have gotten Dna tests done and am awaiting the results, the vet is positive pitbull will not show as its not a real breed.. 

And what is the best Visas to get and how do i apply for one or do i just do Visa runs every 3 months??

Thankyou would really appreciate anyones advice
Eddie


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

visa- get a 90 day visa,you didn't state how old you and you wife are,that has a lot to do with what kind of visa you can get once your here
as for your dogs,you can bring them,but it will very hard for them to leave thailand once they are here,your vet will know what kind of shots and the paper work
it will be hard to find a place to live,as most land lords,don't allow dogs
the 90 visa is so you have time to make up your mind of what kind of visa you want,then with in the last 30 day,you can change it,visa runs can out,as they are makeing it hard on visa runners
hope this helps a little, Happy


----------

